# صلاه عند الشعور بالضيق



## TADO2010 (11 مايو 2009)

*صلاه عند الشعور بالضيق** 

**يا أبي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق* *، اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ، أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي في* *تسديدك لاحتياجي ، أسبحك ، يا معيني* *وربي** . 
**يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ،* *لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي* *أن أفكر حتى في الضغط والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ، حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني** . 
**يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ، عقلي ثابت* *فيك ، لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون جبانا أو غير مستقر** . 
**أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ،* *والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ، ولن أعطيك مكانا يا* *إبليس .. أنا حر بدم الحمل** .. 
**أشكرك يا أبي أعطيني روح القوة والحب* *والهدوء والاتزان ، وأنا أتمتع بالانضباط وأحكم نفسي ، لي ذهن المسيح وراسخ في* *أفكار ومشاعر ومقاصد قلبه ، لي اتجاهات ذهنية وروحية متجددة لأنني أتجدد دائماً* *بروح ذهني بكلمتك يا أبي** . 
**لهذا أتقوي وانتعش واصنع لأرجلي مسالك ثابتة وشريفة* *، وطرق أمنه ومستقيمة ومبهجة لكي اسلك في الطريق الصحيح ، انهض من الاكتئاب والذل* *اللذين وضعتني فيهما الظروف ، انهض للحياة المتجددة واستنير ويشرق علي مجد الرب** . 
**أشكرك يا أبي في اسم يسوع لأنني تحررت من كل عمل شرير أمجدك لأن فرح الرب هو* *قوتي وحصني **

**يارب دوقني حلاوة العيش معاك. يارب علمني احبك. يارب* *قدسني فيك**.. 

**امين*​*+ **تذكر ان الله يراك** +*​
*وعـــــــــد* *يا ربي نهائي* *مش* *هارجع * *للخطيهتاني* *ولا هابعد عنك واسيبك* *ولا عمري هاسيب ايديك* *راجع ليك* *ندمان قلبي بقي تعبان* *العالم كله احزان ومعاك وحدك الامان* *ومهما كانت قوة عدوي انا* *بيك* *غالب ياربي* *صليبك قوتي* *فسامحني علي* *خطيتي* *معاك وحدك فرحتي وبيك* *أضمن أبديتي* *بحبك يارب يا قوتي*​​*جعلت الرب أمامي في كل حين لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع" (مز16: 8**(*​​
منقوووووول


----------



## + بريسكلا + (11 مايو 2009)

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا تادو
صلاة جميلة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مايو 2009)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه يا تادو

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 مايو 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا يا تادو

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TADO2010 (12 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*
> *ميرسى يا تادو*
> *صلاة جميلة*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

امـــــــــــــيــــــــــــن يا الهى الجميل

مـــــــــــــــــيــــــــــرسى يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## TADO2010 (12 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــــــــــن ​
> 
> ميررررررسى على الصلاه يا تادو​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
مــــــــــــيــــــــرسى يا كوكو يا حبيب قلبى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك

نورت الموضوع


----------



## TADO2010 (12 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا يا تادو​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*​


 

مــــــــــــيــــــــــــرسى جدااااااااا

يا جميل

نورتى الموضوع بزيارتك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (12 مايو 2009)

جميل يا تادو
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

آمين ..صلاة مؤثرة وحلوة ..يارب ساعدنا في وقت المحنة ان ننظر اليك ونتكل عليك ....ميرسي أخي ..كثير


----------



## TADO2010 (25 مايو 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> جميل يا تادو
> ربنا يباركك اخى​




ربنا يبارك حياتك 

ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

اميــــن

شكرااااااااا على الصلاه يا تادو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2009)

*امين يارب

ميرسى تادو صلاة جميلة اووووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

